# Fragen zu Lizens-Bedingungen in der NDM



## mr.mütze (3. Februar 2008)

hi wollte mal fragen ob man für die blaue spur ne lizens braucht bei der ndm weis das zufällig jemand ?


----------



## vollidiot (3. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß brauchst du neuerdings für alle Klassen eine Lizenz. Nicht mal "auserhalb der Wertung" fahren geht mehr. Bei Smiley bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher. Hat vllt jmd Ahnung wie das jetzt mit den Runterstufungsanträgen läuft? Da soll sich ja was geändert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (3. Februar 2008)

ey das son mist was soll den der scheiß so fährt doch keiner mehr mit wenn man da eine lizens braucht. ich will das doch nur zum spaß fahren und nicht um punkte kämpfen oh man fahr ich halt hobby die kann man so noch fahren.


----------



## wernersen (4. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ey das son mist was soll den der scheiß so fährt doch keiner mehr mit wenn man da eine lizens braucht.



Und ohne Lizenzen veranstaltet bald keiner mehr was. Basis für evtl. Zuschüsse von Staat und Verbänden sind immer die Anzahl der Sportler, die unterstützt werden sollen. Damit sich hier nicht jeder was zurechtlügt und Gelder veruntreut oder ungerecht verteilt werden, braucht man eine offizielle Zahl.
Diese Zahl ist wird aus der Anzahl der lizensierten Fahrer ermittelt. Die anderen Fahrer gibt es offiziell für viele Verbände und staatliche Einrichtungen nicht. 
Die wundern sich dann, warum jemand Zuschüsse für eine Veranstaltung mit 3 offiziellen, weil lizensierten Fahrern haben will und lehen ab.

Übrigens: jeder Fussballspieler in der letzten Dorfmannschaft braucht eine Lizenz in Form des Spielerpasses. Auch in den Jugendmannschaften.
Daher gibt es offiziell auch Millionen von Fussballspielern und nur wenige Trialfahrer.

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Februar 2008)

ich finde es mehr als fair wenn man in einem radsportverein eintritt und eine lizens zulegt. die paar euro zur unterstützung des sports sollte man wohl überhaben.


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Februar 2008)

ja kannste machen und was ist mit den anderen die mal nicht so viel geld über haben um einfach mal so nem verein bei zutreten

und was ist für dich ein paar euro


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Februar 2008)

steck halt nicht 100% Deines Geldes in ein Trialrad sondern nur 96%. Im übrigen ist man ja nicht in einem Verein nur um dort zu zahlen. Kannst Dich ja mal in dem Verein Deiner Wahl schlau machen wie das ist mit Fahrtkostenzuschuss oder Bereitstellung eines Trainingsgeländes.


----------



## wernersen (4. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ja kannste machen und was ist mit den anderen die mal nicht so viel geld über haben um einfach mal so nem verein bei zutreten
> 
> und was ist für dich ein paar euro



Clubmitgliedschaft und Lizenz sind im Vergleich zu den Materialkosten ein Witz.
Für die den Mitgliedsbeitrag in unserem Club gibt es sonst gerademal einen Satz Beläge für ne Scheibenbremse. Die Lizenzgebühren sind im Bereich der Kosten von Belägen für eine Felgenbremse. 
<Ironiemodus an>Die nicht soviel  Geld überhaben dürfen eben nicht soviel bremsen!<Ironiemodus aus>.


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Februar 2008)

die lizens kost wirklich nicht viel, die kost glaube 9 euro aber bei den die über 18 sind kommt noch praxisgebühr drauf weil man zum arzt muss und sich bescheinigen lassen muss das man den sport machen darf und wenn das bei euch im club so günstig ist ok bei uns kost das 50 im jahr klingt nicht viel aber alles auf einmal. also wären wir bei 69 euro in meinem fall. bei den die unter 18 sind fallen 10 weg und dann immer noch der club beitrag den man bezahlen muss . das was mich am meisten ärgert ist das man das jetzt erst erfährt wenn man das vorher gewusst hätte ok aber jetzt. bis bremen ist das nie beim bdr also steh man auch wenn man wöllte ohne lizens da.


----------



## florianwagner (4. Februar 2008)

zum arzt musst du nicht, es sei denn du bist jahrgang 1946/47. steht jedenfalls im formular, soweit ich das richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Februar 2008)

Lizenz hat 2008 glaub 9,30 für Jugendliche und 23 für Erwachsene gekostet...

Startgebühr kostet am Wettkampf (SDM) pro Lauf und Person 8...

auch wenn es vllt nach viel aussieht - es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach 

es ist mal was ganz anderes als immer nur irgendwo "frei" herumzufahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffmanntrial (4. Februar 2008)

Also wenn du über 18 bist und nicht älter als 40( genaues alter weis ich nich), dann musst auf keinen Fall zum Arzt


----------



## Scrat (4. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> die lizens kost wirklich nicht viel, die kost glaube 9 euro aber bei den die über 18 sind kommt noch praxisgebühr drauf weil man zum arzt muss und sich bescheinigen lassen muss das man den sport machen darf...



Arztbesuch ist nur relevant, wenn Du unter 18 oder über 60 bist, als Volljähriger bist Du selbst für Dich verantwortlich, wenn Du im Wettbewerb zusammenklappst.



mr.mütze schrieb:


> bis bremen ist das nie beim bdr also steh man auch wenn man wöllte ohne lizens da.



Lizenz dauert normalerweise um die 14 Tage, wenn's schnell gehen muß auch mal in 'ner Woche.

Außerdem besteht ja noch Hoffnung auf 'ne Tageslizenzregelung - aber abwarten.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Februar 2008)

hmm werd noch mal nach fragen weil man hat mir das so gesagt das ich zum arzt muss. na ja mal gucken


----------



## Scrat (4. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hmm werd noch mal nach fragen weil man hat mir das so gesagt das ich zum arzt muss. na ja mal gucken




http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/formulare/bdr-lizantrag_08.pdf

Die Bemerkung mit den ***) ist für Dich relevant.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Februar 2008)

ok danke also muss ich nicht zum arzt das toll wieder 10â¬ gespart mal gucken werde das mir noch mal alles durch rechnen. ob ich mir das leisten kann.


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Februar 2008)

aso und mein rad hat mich 700 eus gekostet keine 1000 wie du es da stehen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. Februar 2008)

das hesit wenn ich dieses jahr ODM fahren will muss ich nem verein betreten, mir ne lizens ergattern....?
Wie siehts denn damit aus wenn ich in meiner nähe keinen verein hab, gibt es auch so überregionale Verbände den man beitreten kann?


----------



## mr.mütze (4. Februar 2008)

also bis jetzt weis ich nur das man bei der ndm das so machen muss, ich weis nicht wie das bei den anderen ist ob das bei der odm auch so ist.


----------



## elhefe (5. Februar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das hesit wenn ich dieses jahr ODM fahren will muss ich nem verein betreten, mir ne lizens ergattern....?
> Wie siehts denn damit aus wenn ich in meiner nähe keinen verein hab, gibt es auch so überregionale Verbände den man beitreten kann?



Nee, bei Krumbiegel ne Lizens erwerben, beim Wettkampf Startgebühr zahlen und los geht´s. So war das jedenfalls bisher immer. Und beim ersten Wettkampf noch ca. 5-8Euro für ne Startnummer einplanen.
Und wenn Du richtig auf den Putz hauen willst, steckst Du Dir noch einsfünfzig für ne Bratwurst ein


----------



## Eisbein (5. Februar 2008)

danke dir


----------



## nornen (5. Februar 2008)

lizenz ist doch cool


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Februar 2008)

hat schon jemand was heraus gefunden obs nun so ist oder wie letztes jahr mit den tages lizensen


----------



## wernersen (11. Februar 2008)

Moin,
hier die neuesten Infos zur NDM. Hier die Generalausschreibung zur NDM 2008
So weit ich die Texte verstehe, ist es in den Klassen 1-4 nicht mehr möglich ohne Lizenz zu starten.

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Änderungen gibt es in dieser
Fahrerinfo 2008. 
Die Änderungen betreffen hauptsächlich die Klasseneinteilung.
Die Hobbyklasse ist jetzt auch für die U13 (weisse) Spur ausgeschrieben.

Also fix die Lizenz besorgen. Falls es zeitlich nicht klappt, reicht bei der Anmeldung in Bremen auch eine Kopie des Lizenzantrags.

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## trialelmi (17. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hi wollte mal fragen ob man für die blaue spur ne lizens braucht bei der ndm weis das zufällig jemand ?



clever wäre es gewesen einfach in die Generalausschreibung:
Norddeutsche Trial Meisterschaft 2008 bei mir zu gucken


----------



## wernersen (22. Februar 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> clever wäre es gewesen einfach in die Generalausschreibung:
> Norddeutsche Trial Meisterschaft 2008 bei mir zu gucken



Noch cleverer wäre es gewesen, wenn Du die Generalausschreibung am 03.02.2008 schon gehabt hättest ;-)


----------



## trialelmi (23. Februar 2008)

wernersen schrieb:


> Noch cleverer wäre es gewesen, wenn Du die Generalausschreibung am 03.02.2008 schon gehabt hättest ;-)



 liegt doch auf der hand. als ich sie bekam war sie 2 minuten später schon im netz. www.elmar-h.de die aktuellste seite immer noch im netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wernersen (23. Februar 2008)

trialelmi schrieb:


> liegt doch auf der hand. als ich sie bekam war sie 2 minuten später schon im netz. www.elmar-h.de die aktuellste seite immer noch im netz.



Respekt  Die Version der Ausschreibung vom 11.02.2008 schon am 03.02.2008 bei Dir verfügbar?

Egal und Schluß mit der Klug********rei. Finde ich gut, daß Du dir die Mühe machst und Infos umgehend auf Deiner Homepage publizierst.

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. Februar 2008)

Habt euch lieb Kinnas!


----------



## trialelmi (24. Februar 2008)

wernersen schrieb:


> Respekt  Die Version der Ausschreibung vom 11.02.2008 schon am 03.02.2008 bei Dir verfügbar?
> 
> Egal und Schluß mit der Klug********rei. Finde ich gut, daß Du dir die Mühe machst und Infos umgehend auf Deiner Homepage publizierst.
> 
> ...



erstellung in den gremien hat nicht mit der veröffentlichung zu tun. wenn du schlug********ren willst! ok ich muss hier keine aktuellen sachen veröffentlichen. ich wollte nur nett sein. cu ...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. Februar 2008)

Elmar und Werner,

Ihr verhaltet euch wie Vorschulkinder. Geht mal mit gutem Beispiel voran und benehmt euch eurem Alter angemessen.

Trial ist kein Sport den man gegeneinander betreibt, sondern miteinander!


----------



## wernersen (26. Februar 2008)

Lieber Elmar,
wenn ich Dich in irgendeiner Weise beleidigt habe, dann war das nicht meine Absicht und ich bin wohl missverstanden worden.
Zu Deinen Hinweis an mr.mütze, daß es clever gewesen wäre, in die Generalausschreibung auf Deiner Seite zu sehen, wollte ich nur anmerken, daß diese noch gar nicht verfügbar war, als mr.mütze seine Frage hier im Forum stellte.
Ich habe dabei den Tonfall genutzt, in dem Du auch mr.mütze auf Deine Homepage hingewiesen hast.
Ich wollte Dich damit ebensowenig beleidigen, wie Du mr.mütze beleidigen wolltest. 

Wie bereits geschrieben, finde ich es gut, daß Du dir die Mühe machst Informationen zeitnah bereitzustellen.

Grüsse
Wernersen


----------



## trialelmi (27. Februar 2008)

ja ist np ^^, aber ich musste das loswerden


----------

